# Am I living the right life for me?



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I am studying communications. For so long, I have been optimistic about this condition, saying that I can overcome it and that eventually I will become a successful working woman working either for some business or for some kind of cause. I think I could do this but it would take a lot of work. Maybe I should start being more realistic.

I have an uncle that I am almost postive has SA and he seems to have made himself very happy just by living the right life for him. He was a psych major in college and he worked in a psych ward for a little bit (people with eating disorders i think)...but I imagine it was too depressing for him, and now he works for IBM but can work out of the home. He lives with his family in a someone secluded area and they seem really happy there. They kind of live like people did in the older days-making a lot of their own food and just living the simple life, yet they are still in touch with whatever modern things they want to be in touch with.

I feel like I am going in the same direction, which I used to think was a bad thing. I used to say oh no I am going to end up like my "weird uncle" that is so afraid of everything that he has to live this entirely different life. But now I realize that he doesn't have to. He does it because he likes it, it works for him. The crazy modern world we live in isnt for him...and it isnt for me either. All I want out of life is a happy, healthy family, a good job that pays enough to live comfortably (everyone has their own definition of that-but I just want to fulfill the needs of myself and my family) and just figure out a way to enjoy life.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

you are still relatively young..as you go through college.. graduate, start working various jobs and such, I'm sure you will find your path

I'm hoping for the same

I know there's a right path for all of us.. we just have to make some effort to seek it


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

I think you need to decide what career suits your personality and talents. I know I was going in the wrong direction for a long time because I just listened to what other people told me, but they were dead wrong. Then I just decided to do what I want to do and now I think everything is gonna fall in place and I don't have to worry about putting on an act anymore. I'm a lot more content.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you, Mngirl. It's usually too late when you realize what you should've done. Kind of a "I wish I knew what I know now, when I was younger" thing. That's life, though. Always learning.

For me, I've don't see a way out of my career path. I've spent the last 2 years taking college courses specifically for my major. If I decided to switch, I'd be stuck taking more prerequisite classes before I could actually get into the college. It's just too much time and money than I have. This whole educational system sucks, in my opinion. My only other option would be to get really good at one of my hobbies and turn it into a career. Highly doubt that will happen, but yeah, I'd too like to live in a quaint, secluded area preferably in the forest or mountains and work from a nice house with a good view.


----------

